# Durability & solvent resistance on rifle stocks?



## Nodak7mm (Jan 16, 2011)

I am currently shopping for a piece of zebrawood to make my next rifle stock from. I am expiermenting with finishes on test peices right now.

My bench rifle below, is finished in a 2-part Auto clear (Napa Crossfire) and that finish is almost bulletproof (8-9 coats). However I lack the tooling to spray the stuff.

How does a Deft Lacquer stand up to the 2-part regarding solvent restatance?

Be gentle, I am a noob regarding wood finishes.

Rod


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nodak7mm said:


> ...My bench rifle below, is finished in a 2-part Auto clear (Napa Crossfire) and that finish is almost bulletproof (8-9 coats). However I lack the tooling to spray the stuff.
> How does a Deft Lacquer stand up to the 2-part regarding solvent restatance?
> Rod


Deft is not even in the same league with 2K finishes. I believe the NAPA Crossfire is a 2K Urethane not a lacquer, no matter though. Still not in the same league. Deft is a nitrocellulose lacquer that is no longer recommended for furniture finishing because it has been greatly surpassed by newer products. 
My question is .....what do you intend to do with your rifle that solvent resistance is an issue?


----------



## Nodak7mm (Jan 16, 2011)

Tony,

Not knowing of your experience with competitive rifle shooting, but we'll clean between relays or strings. The chemicals we use can be pretty agressive & applied liberally. I dont want one drop of chemical to wreck my finish. Pains are taking to protect the optics and stocks, but it does happen.

Most stocks used in benchrest are clearcoated or topcoated with a 2-part urethane finish of some sort, for this reason.

Rod


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nodak7mm said:


> Tony,
> 
> Not knowing of your experience with competitive rifle shooting, but we'll clean between relays or strings. The chemicals we use can be pretty agressive & applied liberally.
> 
> ...


Correct in assuming my not having any knowledge of competitive rifles, but is equaled by your lack of knowledge of finishes and chemicals or you would have identified "agressive chemicals" by generic names". 
Be that as it may, I have attached Product Data Sheets for Nitrocellulose Lacquer, Post Catalyzed Lacquer and 2K Urethane finishes. The NitroCellulose Lacquer does not have Performance charts because it is no longer recommended for furniture finishes or for use in wet areas. The Urethane is not resistant to concentrations of more than 50% Sulfuric Acid. I assume that is not one of the agressive chemicals you were referring to or Aliphatic Urethane would not be the common choice of competitive gun stocks. 
2K Urethane for automobiles is just slightly different than aliphatic urethane for wood because wood finish must be ever so slightly more flexible because wood expands and contracts more than steel under normal temperatures.


----------



## Nodak7mm (Jan 16, 2011)

Tony B.

Thank you for attaching those sheets. :thumbsup:

Yup, I dont know diddley about finishes for wood or chemicals common to finishing wood. I dont know squat about woodworkig except it takes, knowledge, proper tools & the skills to use them, & a bit of talent to make the beautiful projects I have seen posted on this board. This is a large part of why I am here, to learn from those that do know. But I can shoot pretty good...:laughing:

Rod


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nodak7mm said:


> ...
> But I can shoot pretty good...:laughing:
> Rod


I'll keep that in mind. :laughing:

Anyway, since 2K urethane is what is normally used, that is what I would go with. Unfortunately, you will have to get someone to spray it for you. If NAPA Crossfire is what was previously used and it held up, then maybe you can go to a local body shop and have it done for a reasonable price.
Or.......if you have a boat or outdoor furniture or even outside doors that need some work you might want to do it yourself. Spraying is easy to learn. I recently purchased some 2K urethane for I think about $125/gal. 
Hope that helped.


----------



## Nodak7mm (Jan 16, 2011)

It did help Tony, alot.

Appreciated very much, thanks.!!

Rod


----------

